# MTB-Winterhose für 2m Mann



## the_wanderer (23. September 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich finde einfach keine passende Herbst-Winterhose zum biken, die für meine langen Beine (95cm Schrittlänge) geeignet sind. Unter Euch Foristen gibt es doch sicher auch einige "Langhänse", die vielleicht schon fündig geworden sind? 

Grüße Markus


----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2018)

Gibt es nicht. Z.B. die Norröna ist ca 15cm zu kurz.

Im Herbst tun es Beinlinge zu einer Rennradhose unter einer normalen Short.
Ich fahre im Winter mit einer stabilen normalen Short, über einer Softshell Träger BIB OHNE Fußschlaufen von Gore in XL, die fällt recht schlank aus. Die Lücke zu den Freerider EPS überbrücke ich mit Woolpower 400 Socken.
Im Regen ist das alles natürlich nix .

PS: habe Jeansgröße 33/38


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (23. September 2018)

Bei meinen 99cm Schrittlänge bin ich zum Näher geworden.
Passende Stoffe gibts bei extremtextil.de

Oder man kauft 2 Hosen, ein Bein abschneiden und an die andere Hose nähen.
Dann muß man nur noch auf den Umfang achten, und hat eine 3/4 Hose und eine lange.

Nähmaschine gibts bei Mutti.


----------



## Emerald287 (23. September 2018)

Ich würde auch eher versuchen eine lange Bib zu finden und darüber was passendes Wind- und Nässeabweisendes zu ziehen. Damit "fährt" man um einiges besser und nervenschonender. Z.B. kannst Du bei Rose fündig werden, was die Bib angeht (diese passt mir: https://www.rosebikes.de/rose-cyw-thermo-tragerhose-mit-sitzpolster-790895 bei 96cm Schrittlänge, 203cm, und 110kg).


----------



## Blaubarschbub (23. September 2018)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> ... (diese passt mir: https://www.rosebikes.de/rose-cyw-thermo-tragerhose-mit-sitzpolster-790895 bei 96cm Schrittlänge, 203cm, und 110kg).



Welche Größe hast DU genommen? 4XL?


----------



## Staabi2580 (23. September 2018)

Ich bin 193 mit 96 Schrittlänge.
Fahre die Gonso Arne in Langgröße, darunter mit
Sommerbib


----------



## hardtails (23. September 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht. Z.B. die Norröna ist ca 15cm zu kurz.
> 
> Im Herbst tun es Beinlinge zu einer Rennradhose unter einer normalen Short.
> Ich fahre im Winter mit einer stabilen normalen Short, über einer Softshell Träger BIB OHNE Fußschlaufen von Gore in XL, die fällt recht schlank aus. Die Lücke zu den Freerider EPS überbrücke ich mit Woolpower 400 Socken.
> ...



so mach ich das auch mit dreistelliger sl


----------



## discordius (23. September 2018)

Staabi2580 schrieb:


> Ich bin 193 mit 96 Schrittlänge.
> Fahre die Gonso Arne in Langgröße, darunter mit
> Sommerbib



Die gleiche Hose habe ich ebenfalls in Langgröße. Bei Jeans habe ich 33/36, sowas ist bei Radhosen schwierig, da geht die gewünschte Länge immer mit einer viel zu großen Weite einher.
Die Gonso-Hose ist im Prinzip ganz gut, könnte unten am Beinabschluss nur etwas enger sein. Es passen sogar Knieschützer drunter, sofern sich der Klettverschluss nicht mit dem Netzstoff der Hose verheddert.


----------



## Blaubarschbub (23. September 2018)

Ich hab mit 198 die Gonso Montana V3 in Xxxl und die könnte oben und unten länger sein. Weite passt.
Als 2te Hose  suche ich noch was längeres 
.


----------



## --- (23. September 2018)

the_wanderer schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich finde einfach keine passende Herbst-Winterhose zum biken, die für meine langen Beine (95cm Schrittlänge) geeignet sind. Unter Euch Foristen gibt es doch sicher auch einige "Langhänse", die vielleicht schon fündig geworden sind?
> 
> Grüße Markus



Was für eine Hose suchst du überhaupt? Enganliegend mit Sitzpolster oder eine Softshell-Bundhose oder.......


----------



## Emerald287 (23. September 2018)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch eher versuchen eine lange Bib zu finden und darüber was passendes Wind- und Nässeabweisendes zu ziehen. Damit "fährt" man um einiges besser und nervenschonender. Z.B. kannst Du bei Rose fündig werden, was die Bib angeht (diese passt mir: https://www.rosebikes.de/rose-cyw-thermo-tragerhose-mit-sitzpolster-790895 bei 96cm Schrittlänge, 203cm, und 110kg).


Ich hab die in XL. Die fällt sehr lang aus. Ob Du mit dem Poster zurecht kommst, ist halt die andere Frage. Ich fand es OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_wanderer (24. September 2018)

Danke erst mal, für die vielen Tipps  


--- schrieb:


> Was für eine Hose suchst du überhaupt? Enganliegend mit Sitzpolster oder eine Softshell-Bundhose oder.......



sorry, hätte ich auch gleich schreiben können. Bin da recht flexibel, nur keine Trägerhose und nicht enganliegend.
So in der Art wie wie Staabi2580 seine "Gonso Arne" beschrieb.  Danke, die schaue ich mir mal näher an.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (26. September 2018)

Hab SL94 und statt langer Hose bei sehr sehr kaltem Herbst oder Winter: Thermobeinlinge (+kurze Bib oder Sportunterwäsche nach Belieben) und drüber die Vaude Minaki. Statt Beinlingen und Bib geht auch lange Winterunterwäsche + lange Woll-/Skisocken und drüber Minaki.
Ich hab dazu noch die passende Vaudejacke und mit der Kombi kann es wirklich ordentlich kalt sein draußen.

Gibt so Hosen / Jacken mittlerweile auch von Scott und ich meine auch von anderen.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (26. September 2018)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Hab SL94 und statt langer Hose bei sehr sehr kaltem Herbst oder Winter: Thermobeinlinge (+kurze Bib oder Sportunterwäsche nach Belieben) und drüber die Vaude Minaki. Statt Beinlingen und Bib geht auch lange Winterunterwäsche + lange Woll-/Skisocken und drüber Minaki.
> Ich hab dazu noch die passende Vaudejacke und mit der Kombi kann es wirklich ordentlich kalt sein draußen.
> 
> Gibt so Hosen / Jacken mittlerweile auch von Scott und ich meine auch von anderen.



-> Bisschen Nieselregen oder Schneefall geht damit, aber richtiger Regen nicht lange. Allerdings regnet es nicht ganz so oft wenn die Temperaturen herrschen bei denen ich die Sachen trage


----------



## jr_hebboch (26. September 2018)

Ich hab mit 195 cm für den Herbst/Winter eine Koper von Schöffel in Überlange 110. Die locker geschnitten aber Trotzdem aus Stretch-Material. Und die fällt richtig lang aus.


----------



## Baitman (26. September 2018)

Richtig. Einfach mal im Outdoorhosenbereich schauen. Ich habe eine dicke Softshell von Regatta und eine dünnere von Mountainequipment, beide mit längeren Beinen und beide mit hohem Stretch-Anteil, da es Kletterhosen sind. Ist der Boden feucht kommt ne kurze Regenhose drüber, für mich optimal...


----------



## 2 wheel drive (26. September 2018)

Bei den Outdoorhosen kann man von der Länge noch Fiällraven erwähnen (G1000). Die sind extra lang und zum Kürzen vorgesehen. Meine hat beim Kürzen auch ein ordentliches Stück verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (26. September 2018)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Bei den Outdoorhosen kann man von der Länge noch Fiällraven erwähnen (G1000).


Fürs Bike + Winter aber nur bedingt geeignet...


----------



## 2 wheel drive (26. September 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Fürs Bike + Winter aber nur bedingt geeignet...



Wenn die (vorne) gewachst wird und mit Thermowäsche drunter geht da was, so rein temperaturtechnisch. Kommt natürlich drauf an was man fährt. DH-/Enduroschlammschlacht vielleicht nicht unbedingt.


----------



## --- (26. September 2018)

the_wanderer schrieb:


> sorry, hätte ich auch gleich schreiben können. Bin da recht flexibel, nur keine Trägerhose und nicht enganliegend.
> So in der Art wie wie Staabi2580 seine "Gonso Arne" beschrieb. Danke, die schaue ich mir mal näher an.



https://www.engelbert-strauss.de/bundhosen/winter-bundhose-e-s-vision-3310860-60810-1.html

Hab seit einigen Jahren das Vorgängermodell und bin sehr zufrieden. Angenehm und leicht zu tragen und trotzdem sehr robust. Gibt es in sehr vielen Größen und 3 verschiedenen Passformen.


----------



## woersdorfer (3. Oktober 2018)

Löffler und Vaude bietet manche Modelle auch mit längeren Beinen an.


----------



## Gluehhops (31. Oktober 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Im Herbst tun es Beinlinge zu einer Rennradhose unter einer normalen Short.
> Ich fahre im Winter mit einer stabilen normalen Short, über einer Softshell Träger BIB OHNE Fußschlaufen von Gore in XL, die fällt recht schlank aus.



Es wird wieder kalt 

Die Variante von @cxfahrer finde ich gut, weigere mich aber eine Trägerhose anzuziehen  kann zufällig jemand dazu eine alternative empfehlen - sprich eine trägerfreie Thermo-Rennradhose mit möglichst langen Beinen? Schrittlänge ist 99cm.

Noch eine Frage: Kennt ihr irgendeine Möglichkeit solche Kleidung in einem Offline-Store mit hinreichend großem Angebot zu probieren? Ich war in diversen Fahrrad-/Outdoorläden z.B. in München - das Angebot war immer echt enttäuschend. Vielleicht mal ein verstaubtes Teil aus dem Vorjahr in meiner Größe, das natürlich nicht zur Jahreszeit passte ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich hatte meine von Karstadt, der hatte immer eine große Auswahl als es den hier noch gab.

Der Vorteil einer Bib ist, dass die den Bauch und die Nieren warm hält. Das ist viel wichtiger als zB die Unterschenkel! Auch wenn ich sonst Bibs auch hasse, aber dieser Vorteil hat mich überzeugt - es reicht zum Unterhemd ein eng anliegende gute WIndstopper und für den Style eine Short drüber, damit geht bis starke Minusgrade.
Allerdings bei Nieselregen und 2°plus ist es weniger gut, da man sich leicht Erfrierungen an den Rückseiten der Schenkel holt, dort ist kein Windstopper Material.


----------



## Gluehhops (1. November 2019)

Ok, dann werde ich das mit der Bib mal probieren, danke für den Tipp. 
Kennt jemand zufällig die hier: https://www.loeffler-shop.at/herren/bike/hose/101859/hr.-bike-traegerhose-cruiser-ws-warm?number= 
?
Habe bei Anzughosen die 102 - ob das hier auch gilt ? ?


----------



## LZ_ (3. November 2019)

Die Löfflergrössen sind eigentlich recht akkurat zu den abgebildeten Tabellen. Von Qualität und Verarbeitung kann ich nur Gutes berichten. Leider ist die Auswahl von langen Grössen inzwischen recht überschaubar geworden, Vaude hat da auch aufgelassen....


----------



## cxfahrer (3. November 2019)

Gore!


----------



## Blaubarschbub (3. November 2019)

Hab mir aktuell eine Assos Habu TightsMille S7 kommen lassen. Fühlt und fährt sich gut an, ist aber mehr für Übergangstemperaturen. 
196 cm, SL 96.
Ansonsten noch eine Gonso V3 Montana, die ist aber über den Köcheln zu kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_wanderer (9. November 2019)

Mittlerweile habe ich eine für mich passende Winterhose gefunden und bin richtig glücklich damit, passt mir in XL/Gr.54 wie Maßgeschneidert:
https://www.bobshop.com/de/vaude/lange-bikehose-o.-polster-virt-ii-3/?number=23875-5.XL&adword=Google/DE/PRODUKTERWEITERUNG/Vaude/23875-5.XL&lgw_code=8397-23875-5.XL&gclid=CjwKCAiA5JnuBRA-EiwA-0ggPaijI8ZTkwJJ9qcKV03P4GJuOhgGWW1oB_BQhIfv9kILahwdo7PyPRoCB4cQAvD_BwE


----------



## Gluehhops (9. November 2019)

Habe die Löffler für 78€ bekommen, sitzt bei SL 99 / KG 199 und 88kg gut und geht bis zu den Knöcheln. Ich konnte sie allerdings noch nicht testen, da es noch zu warm war.


----------



## Mustermann_ (24. Januar 2022)

In England gibt es individuell gefertigte Hosen. Hat jemand hiermit bereits Erfahrung?


			https://dirtyridesmtbapparel.co.uk/shop/dra-mens-flex-mtb-pants/
		



			https://dirtyridesmtbapparel.co.uk/shop/mtb-pants/


----------



## Gluehhops (24. September 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Im Herbst tun es Beinlinge zu einer Rennradhose unter einer normalen Short.
> 
> PS: habe Jeansgröße 33/38


Hi, kannst du mir zufällig Beinlinge empfehlen? Habe in etwa deine Maße.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. September 2022)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Hi, kannst du mir zufällig Beinlinge empfehlen? Habe in etwa deine Maße.


Nein, bzw die habe ich glaub 1996 in Boston gekauft ...
Beinlinge zu kurz ist weniger schlimm als Beinlinge oben schlecht gummiert. Nichts kann nerviger sein als rutschende Beinlinge.
Ich würde glaube ich nächstesmal Knielinge oder sehr leichte Knieschützer nehmen. Nur an den Knien brauche ich Wärme. Bei Regen helfen Beinlinge eh nicht gegen Erfrierungen.


----------



## Mike44 (24. September 2022)

Wenn es so ist...










dann die hier, wasserdicht atmungsaktiv






						Funktionsbundhose e.s.prestige schwarz | Engelbert Strauss
					

Regen-Bundhosen von Engelbert Strauss ✚ top Auswahl & Qualität ✚ Logoservice & Kauf auf Rechnung  ✚ schnelle Lieferung » jetzt bestellen!




					www.engelbert-strauss.de
				












Ich habe bisher leider sonst keine Fahrrad/MTB Hose incl. dirtlej gehabt, die mich trocken gehalten hat.

Die Shorts fahre ich beim Matsch im Frühling/Sommer



			https://r2-bike.com/DIRTLEJ-Bike-Shorts-Trailscout-Waterproof-schwarz-blau?gclid=Cj0KCQjw1bqZBhDXARIsANTjCPJAqRRfhwPIkm9jbsJHPB-ASr4Qf8bk6YBDvMfXQkGzFBwsu0EsKoIaAvT4EALw_wcB
		


Bin aber bei der Dirtleij nach einiger Zeit trotzdem Feucht /Nass im Gesäßbereich und der zieht dann halt auch die Feuchtigkeit über die Kapilarwirkung ins T-Shirt.
Im Herbst Winter kann ich das aber nicht gebrauchen, wenn ich da Spaß haben will, muss ich trocken bleiben.
Von daher ist die Shorts in Verbindung mit einer langen Radhose zum darunter ziehen, wenn es kalt wird für mich keine Alternative.
Hauptproblem neben Trocken bleiben im Winter sind kalte Füße, das geht ganz gut mit etwas zu großen Schuhen.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. September 2022)

Ja sehr schön - soll ich dir sagen wie zB die Norrøna ausfiel in XL bei 1m SL?


----------

